# 69 convertible rear courtesy lights



## Superdave352 (May 14, 2009)

Hi folks, 
I've replaced my wiring with Year One replacement harnesses. I have my front "under dash" map light working when the doors open, but the rear courtesy lights actually come on with the door shut. I've also had trouble locating the bulbs. According to the manuals, it calls for a number "90" bulb, but I can't find one with staggered bayonets. Any help on either of these issues would be most appreciated!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

your rear courtesy lights are wired backwards- the interior light system is wired hot constantly and when the door is opened it completes the ground circuit, illuminating the bulbs. also the headlight switch can complete the ground circuit when you rotate it all the way to the right


----------

